
Show HN: [Firefox AddOn] Wacky thoughts with wackier pictures in new tabs - cvs268
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-GB/firefox/addon/deep-thought-tabs/
======
cvs268
Add a grin to your loved-ones' faces while they browse the internet. :-)

Open-sourced under the Modified BSD License
[https://github.com/TheCodeArtist/deep-thought-
tabs](https://github.com/TheCodeArtist/deep-thought-tabs)

Few interesting bits of code:

    
    
      * Fisher-Yates shuffle algorithm.
      * Ken-Burns effect for still images.
      * Visual (image-preview) tooltips in CSS.
      * Asynchronous XMLHttpRequest.

